# Wii Remote chargers?



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

We finally got dragged kicking and screaming into 2007 last Christmas, when our trusty N64 made way for a shiny new Wii. 

It's seen heavy use since then and is getting through batteries in the remotes - not as many as I expected, but enough to consider doing something about.

As we have Wii Sports Resort with the MotionPlus add-ons, and we use the matching silicone jackets as the kids can't be trusted to not injure each other, the usual charger solutions would be pretty inconvenient.

I've found this inductive charger on Amazon, though, which seems to solve all the problems.

Has anyone used one of these? Any good? Does it get hot?

TIA for any advice! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

You're right they do munch through the batteries.

Can't comment on the inductive charger, although it looks quite  
When I got our Wii, I went for one of these, but with more and more use with 4 controllers, I think it will soon be time to get one of these or one like the one youve linked to. I think its worth switching to rechargeable though if youre going to give it a fair amount of use.

HTH


----------



## parsman (Jan 20, 2010)

Not had much experience of the inductive charger, but plenty of bad experiences with the 4gamers one  It has fried two wii remotes since we got it. There are numerous similar stories around the web.

Don't think I'll risk another charger that charges while the batteries are physically in the remote. We've now dropped back to an external 15 minute battery charger.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I use this one bought before Christmas for £15 from Argos.

Seems to work a treat.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I did a little bit of research into this and read some bad reports so I have just gone the old-fashioned route of external rechargeable batteries with a spare set always recharged, which can just be slipped in when the current ones need recharging.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

argos did a wii charger at xmas for 4.99 inc batterys...

or there is this one

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5680645/Trail/searchtext>WIICHARGER.htm


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I use the GAMEWare charger.

I've had it for a year now with no issues.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/600138/4gamers-single-remote-charging-dock


----------

